# WONDERFUL day in the field



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I had one of THOSE days yesterday. Got invited to train with some friends and took the two brats (Oriana and Brooke) AND the old girl (Lucy). Well not sure if it was because the old girl, Lucy, was there or what but both brats actually did a nice job. Oriana was better at not avoiding coming directly to me with the ducks. FAR from perfect and still not able to stop her chattering with the bird but getting better. Maybe by the time she is 10 we will finish her JH. And Brooke made a statement that she now LIKES birds. She went out for both land marks, one a shot flyer, and readily picked them up with little encouragement. And the flyer was still flapping when she brought it back. Dropped it once or twice on the way in as it would flap but went right back at picking it up. YEAH!! 
But the highlight was seeing Lucy react. It has been close to 2 years since I took her field training. At a little under 11 years old she was DANCING and BOUNCING and well .... being a BRAT!! But what a wonderful, beautiful, happy brat she made, ESPECIALLY at water!! And good I took her because I had intended on running her naked at the National WC but now know she will HAVE to be on leash. And as odd as it may sound that makes me a VERY HAPPY man!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love it with the mature dogs act like puppies! It sounds like you had FUN with your girls, and really, isn't that what it's all about?!?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Lucy, show those young whippersnappers how is it done!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds awesome!! Go Lucy


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lucy's reaction got me all misty-eyed Hank!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote "*DANCING and BOUNCING and well .... being a BRAT!! But what a wonderful, beautiful, happy brat she made"

*Made me smile a bunch


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Lucy's reaction got me all misty-eyed Hank!


Actually made me cry with joy and feel so GUILTY that I do not make more time for her. We are going to fix that though, I promised her that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a great day....good for you guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I, too, got misty eyed at Lucy's reaction. What a wonderful day!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to hear even old gold has got the enthusiasm!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That's awesome Hank! Add me to the misty eyed club. I cannot wait to hear how she does at the National, leash and all!


----------

